# Southland got axed.



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

'Southland' Sunk By Gun-Shy NBC -- PopEater
Thanks for nothing, Jay Leno. Sure it wasn't perfect but it was better than most of the crap on network TV nowadays. With this and The Unit gone, I really have no reason to watch channels 4, 5, or 7. Where can I find _High Incident_ on DVD?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Hush said:


> 'Southland' Sunk By Gun-Shy NBC -- PopEater
> Thanks for nothing, Jay Leno. Sure it wasn't perfect but it was better than most of the crap on network TV nowadays. With this and The Unit gone, I really have no reason to watch channels 4, 5, or 7. Where can I find _High Incident_ on DVD?


Dark Blue was pretty good.........


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

What? Noooooo! Figures the only thing I watch on TV is canceled..... I'm pissed!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I am rather pissed about the loss of southland. Their isn't shit on TV now to watch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Dazy5 said:


> What? Noooooo! Figures the only thing I watch on TV is canceled..... I'm pissed!


Good thing porn is still on.............


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Too bad I liked the show too. Hopefully finds a new network.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I hear they're shopping the six new episodes that have already been made around to the cable networks.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Sniper said:


> Good thing porn is still on.............


What do you think drives technology to get better? Personally, I thought the show was first class crap.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

The pilot show was good with the rookie shooting the gang banger, after that it got weak and I stopped watching.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah it definitely could have been a better show, what with Ben Mckenzie's FTO hooked on pain killers and that crap... But what I DID like about the show, was that it didn't focus solely on detectives. It wasn't NCIS, OR CSI, or much regarding the investigation of crimes, it was street cop stuff. 

Foot pursuits, shootings at 7-11's and dealing with gang bangers, bullshit 911 calls... I like the spins they put on that.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

This show would do much better on a cable network. Y'know, where the "real" language and experiences can be heard and shown.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Southland gets cancelled, but that piece of shit "the unusuals" keeps going?? These assholes are out of touch with reality.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

HEY!! Come on guys! At least we still have the chin to watch babble uselessly EVERY G D NIGHT!


I cant stand Jay Lenno!! (Insert one of 7's comments about Dave Letterman here please)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant stand that SOB Letterman....he uses his show every single night to bash on Palin,Bush and conservatives in general. The way he treated a war hero like McCain was disgusting and he should be tarred and feathered for it, the latest negative attention that POS is getting makes my day..screw him.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

7costanza said:


> I cant stand that SOB _Lenno_....he uses his show every single night to bash on Palin,Bush and conservatives in general. The way he treated a war hero like McCain was disgusting and he should be tarred and feathered for it, the latest negative attention that POS is getting makes my day..screw him.


 Thanks 7! Thats exactly what I needed!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry Fra.....I dont watch either...are u saying that Leno is just as bad, cause im an equal oppurtunity hater.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LMAO!! I dont think he has used his show like Letterman but I believe he has the same views and I cant stand him or his show. So I figured I could use your anger towards Letterman to my benefit!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't believe anyone's heart broken over this, i thought Southland was garbage. Im actually suprised it got cut cause the shitty shows usually get renewed. Still don't get why Chuck is on tv but Journeyman isn't. RIP Journeyman......


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Still don't get why Chuck is on tv but Journeyman isn't. RIP Journeyman......


Much like The Black Donnellys


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

*chuck rules!!!!*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> Good thing porn is still on.............


Not really, my wife set the parental lock, and did not give me the code. Go figure


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Not really, my wife set the parental lock, and did not give me the code. Go figure


 Sir, I must apologize now but I cant believe this. Obviously she allows you to watch porn so that you stay the hell away from her!!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Sir, I must apologize now but I cant believe this. Obviously she allows you to watch porn so that you stay the hell away from her!!!!


Not working to well. She is pregnant with our third.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats brother!! If she wants to stop that she needs to unlock the porn!!! LMAO!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Congrats brother!! If she wants to stop that she needs to unlock the porn!!! LMAO!!


Amen!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Not really, my wife set the parental lock, and did not give me the code. Go figure


That's how my house is...after a heafty bill (ok, $12) came in from Comcast...

Now onto shows:
Southland: Didn't love it - however Ben Mckenzie was worth watching.

Unusuals: I heard that got cancelled...but I actually DID like that one. It was funny. And the guy that played that dude in SWAT is decent to look at.

Black Donnelly's: GREAT show...still miss it. But I think I like Olivia Wilde better on House....did you know she's a real life princess...married some hippy prince dude when she was 18 or something.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

fra444 said:


> LMAO!! I dont think he has used his show like Letterman but I believe he has the same views and I cant stand him or his show. So I figured I could use your anger towards Letterman to my benefit!


Gotta disagree with you on this one Fra, Jay is a great guy. He is a BIG police supporter and always takes the time to do something for the little people. He has contributed a lot of time and money to local departments around the LA area, including mine. I've met him a few times and he's always been very friendly.

As for his show, if you watch all the time, you'll notice he pokes fun at all sides, conservative and liberal alike, that way he has more stuff for his routines.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

fra444 said:


> *chuck rules!!!!*


your sick!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

HuskyH-2 said:


> your sick!!


 Your husky!!



LA Copper said:


> Gotta disagree with you on this one Fra, Jay is a great guy. He is a BIG police supporter and always takes the time to do something for the little people. He has contributed a lot of time and money to local departments around the LA area, including mine. I've met him a few times and he's always been very friendly.
> 
> As for his show, if you watch all the time, you'll notice he pokes fun at all sides, conservative and liberal alike, that way he has more stuff for his routines.


 Dont like him. Cant stand his show and he completely annoys me, there is no reason except his inflated ego for him to be on at 10 PM everynight.

 IMHO.


----------



## bburkie (Sep 6, 2002)

Keep Southland and cut Trauma!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone out there watch Dexter???


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

When we had Showtime, (before details slowed down completely and I took an 8% pay cut...) we watched it all the time! Great show!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

fra444 said:


> Your husky!!
> 
> Dont like him. Cant stand his show and he completely annoys me, there is no reason except his inflated ego for him to be on at 10 PM everynight.
> 
> IMHO.


I've met a whole bunch of Hollywood folks since I've been out here; if anyone doesn't have a big ego, it's Jay. He's very down to Earth, very humble and very friendly.

He does his stand up routine and poses for pictures at Christmas parties for local police and fire departments every year... for free!

When an LAPD officer who was a Texas native was shot to death a few years back, without being asked, Jay paid for a 20-man funeral detail to fly back to Texas with the officer. He does this stuff without any fanfare or publicity.

I've also seen him a bunch of times in person at the Tonight Show where he talks to the audience before every show, even though he doesn't have to. He's always very friendly and again, takes the time to pose for pictures, even though he's a "big star."

Guess we respectfully disagree on this one! (By the way, I do agree with you that his newest show isn't all that good; I liked his Tonight Show format better.)


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

*Southland got axed.* 
permalink

'Southland' Sunk By Gun-Shy NBC -- PopEater
Thanks for nothing, Jay Leno. Sure it wasn't perfect but it was better than most of the crap on network TV nowadays. With this and The Unit gone, I really have no reason to watch channels 4, 5, or 7. Where can I find _High Incident_ on DVD? ...

Get a cabel!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

tsunami said:


> *Southland got axed.*
> permalink
> 
> 'Southland' Sunk By Gun-Shy NBC -- PopEater
> ...


What's a Cabel?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

263FPD said:


> What's a Cabel?


 Thanks, I wasn't going to dignify that with a response.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

kttref said:


> But I think I like Olivia Wilde better on House....did you know she's a real life princess...married some hippy prince dude when she was 18 or something.


Saw that in GQ last month; didn't know there were any Italian royalty left until I read that.



L4G81 said:


> Anyone out there watch Dexter???


Paraphrasing from tonight: "If you don't knock it off, I'm going to take your head out of here in a bag.

I already have the bag."


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I liked Dexter. Ive only seen the first 2 episodes of Brotherhood...thought it was good, is the rest worth watching?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

kttref said:


> Black Donnelly's: GREAT show...still miss it. But I think I like Olivia Wilde better on House....did you know she's a real life princess...married some hippy prince dude when she was 18 or something.


I simply can not believe it was left off as they did so either. :cussing:

I was NOT aware she was a princess. LOVE House.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I liked Southland alot. I thought it would be along some of the great PD shows like NYPD Blue, etc. Now, I just get to look forward to Simpsons, and Family guy on Sundays before my shift.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

interesting...........

Did 'The Jay Leno Show' Kill 'Southland'? - Inside TV Blog


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Related article to Snipe's link.

'Southland' Could End Up on TNT - Inside TV Blog

Aww sheeeet... Preview to Season 2 Premiere

http://www.slashcontrol.com/free-tv-shows/southland/1402363988-preview-season-premiere


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

resqjyw0 said:


> Related article to Snipe's link.
> 
> 'Southland' Could End Up on TNT - Inside TV Blog
> 
> ...


The clip of the season premier looks rather interesting. That looks like the same location that Denzel met up with his girlfriend in Training Day. I hope the show makes it over to TNT or wherever so we can still watch it.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Hush said:


> 'Southland' Sunk By Gun-Shy NBC -- PopEater
> Thanks for nothing, Jay Leno. Sure it wasn't perfect but it was better than most of the crap on network TV nowadays. With this and The Unit gone, I really have no reason to watch channels 4, 5, or 7. Where can I find _High Incident_ on DVD?


Ebay, I bought the whole series!! lol, the show was the best.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Life on Mars was a good show....any police show where interrogations take place in the basement evidence room is a-ok in my book!


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

"Dexter" is a great show. 
It's based on a series of novels by Jeff Lindsay and though it really departs from the books it does the characters justice.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

SinePari said:


> What do you think drives technology to get better? Personally, I thought the show was first class crap.


Plus 100.

What they SHOULD bring back are shows like- Homicide:Life on the Streets, NYPD Blue, even Real Stories of the flippin Highway Patrol

Those were some shows...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

duff112 said:


> plus 100.
> 
> What they should bring back are shows like- homicide:life on the streets, nypd blue, even real stories of the flippin highway patrol
> 
> those were some shows...


top cops!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hush said:


> top cops!


I used to cringe when I watched that show.

I'm thinking that Southland must have been picked up by someone 'cause I saw them filming in my division today. I saw Tom Everett Scott (who is from Bridgewater) getting his makeup applied on the sidewalk as I was driving by. Hopefully it's a go for the season.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh it was so deliciously cheezy! I was a wee tot, but I still remember the episode where an off duty cop interrupts a robbery by a guy armed with a Colt SAA. The gun gets turned on him, but he jams the web of his hand between the frame and hammer. On this gun, the firing pin is attatched to the hammer and stuck into his hand like a needle. He dumps 5 shots from his .38 into the bad guy with little effect, but when he gains control of the .45 the shot blows the bad guy thru the store shelves.
Now thats great TV! But yes, definitely cringe worthy.

Good news on Southland, Im sure that will pop up on cable somewhere. That spot from Training Day, is that the neighboor hood called the Jungle? Heard it was pretty bad.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> (from the article) As for other networks, the L.A. Times piece runs down the other options, but none seems quite as likely as TNT (A&E, for example, has already passed; and _*FX might not find the show gritty enough*_).


If this show were on FX, it would BECOME gritty enough and would be awesome!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hush said:


> Oh it was so deliciously cheezy! I was a wee tot, but I still remember the episode where an off duty cop interrupts a robbery by a guy armed with a Colt SAA. The gun gets turned on him, but he jams the web of his hand between the frame and hammer. On this gun, the firing pin is attatched to the hammer and stuck into his hand like a needle. He dumps 5 shots from his .38 into the bad guy with little effect, but when he gains control of the .45 the shot blows the bad guy thru the store shelves.
> Now thats great TV! But yes, definitely cringe worthy.
> 
> Good news on Southland, Im sure that will pop up on cable somewhere. That spot from Training Day, is that the neighboor hood called the Jungle? Heard it was pretty bad.


I was already on the job when that show was on. I don't remember that particular segment you mentioned but I do remember others that use to make me think, "What the heck are they doing?!"

I believe you would be correct, if it's "The Jungle" I'm thinking of, that would be in Southwest Division where the area is surrounded by Bloods and Crips. You (generalizing) definitely don't want to go in there without a partner, you'd be eaten alive!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> I'm thinking that Southland must have been picked up by someone 'cause I saw them filming in my division today. I saw Tom Everett Scott (who is from Bridgewater) getting his makeup applied on the sidewalk as I was driving by. Hopefully it's a go for the season.


So he survived after being shot in last season's finale?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

resqjyw0 said:


> So he survived after being shot in last season's finale?


 I guess... Hopefully we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Duff112 said:


> Plus 100.
> 
> What they SHOULD bring back are shows like- Homicide:Life on the Streets, NYPD Blue, even Real Stories of the flippin Highway Patrol
> 
> Those were some shows...


Barney Miller was the most realistic cop show PERIOD. RTV shows Adam 12, Emergency, Airwolf and Dragnet...f'n classic.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Warner Bros., NBC Conclude 'Southland' Divorce*

By *Josef Adalian*

NBC and Warner Bros. have reached a deal releasing the Peacock from any further commitment to "Southland"-- and clearing the way for the show to move to TNT.
TNT has long been considered a likely home for the canceled John Wells drama. The Los Angeles Times and Hollywood Reporter, among other outlets, have both written stories noting the logic of such a move. TNT even gave THR a statement confirming it was mulling the idea.
But no deal with TNT could be made until Warner Bros. and NBC had figured out how to deal with the costs of breaking up.
The studio had leverage over the Peacock because of so-called "shutdown" costs. But if it wanted to, NBC could have played hardball and made it tough for Warner Bros. to set up "Southland" at another network (at least in the short-term).
Earlier this afternoon, however, the two sides came to an agreement figuring out the whole mess, an insider familiar with the matter said.
Assuming another network buys the already produced episodes of "Southland," Warner Bros. has agreed not to insist on NBC paying all of the so-called "shutdown costs"-- the fees associated with the network cutting back its 13-episode order on season two of "Southland," the source said. The studio will also pay NBC a small fee upfront -- believed to be between 20 to 30 percent of the network's roughly $10 million investment in the second season of the show...

Warner Bros., NBC Conclude 'Southland' Divorce | The Wrap


----------



## MassDt (Apr 5, 2009)

When I first heard about Southland, the first thing I said was.." not *another* cop show".

So I see_ The Shield_ was not mentioned here. Too gritty? I liked it because it took me away from the "usual" type of cop shows. 
Some people felt it was over the top though.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

*NBC cancels SOUTHLAND!!!*

Now, I don't know about anyone else but I actually liked the show and looked forward to the coming season.

NBC fills the ER slot with a damn decent show and pretty good cast and they cancel it because it was to realistic and dark???

Someone help me here....is it not reality that people want? No, not reality TV (kill me) but a more realistic/believable type of story?

I am at a loss!!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: NBC cancels SOUTHLAND!!!*

Look for it on TNT


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: NBC cancels SOUTHLAND!!!*



Hush said:


> Look for it on TNT


 And look for the thread that's been ongoing for a couple weeks now...

:finger2:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/just-shootin-breeze/82088-southland-got-axed-2.html


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: NBC cancels SOUTHLAND!!!*



JF5 said:


> Now, I don't know about anyone else but I actually liked the show and looked forward to the coming season.
> 
> NBC fills the ER slot with a damn decent show and pretty good cast and they cancel it because it was to realistic and dark???
> 
> ...


They wanted it in the 10:00 time slot because of those reasons. They believed the youngsters who they didn't want to see the show would be in bed by 10:00. This is why the hoopla about Jay Leno's show began.

I like the show too and am looking forward to seeing it when it comes back on. I saw them filming again a few days ago.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

This was just posted 40 min. ago...

*TNT Will Bring Back 'Southland' In January*
By Dave Itzkoff
November 2, 2009, _9:39 am

_








_Warner Brothers Television Ben McKenzie as a rookie cop on NBC's "Southland."_

In an article in Monday's New York Times, Brian Stelter reported that TNT was likely to announce today that it was picking up "Southland," the John Wells crime drama that NBC previously said it was canceling before it had shown a single episode of its second season.

A few minutes ago, TNT made it official: In a news release, the cable channel said that it had obtained the broadcast rights for all six new episodes of "Southland" that were shot for its second season, as well as the seven episodes of its first season. *TNT will start showing "Southland" on Jan. 12*, beginning with the series' first episode. (The show will air at 10 pm, at which time it will go head-to-head with "The Jay Leno Show" on NBC.)

Full article: TNT Will Bring Back 'Southland' In January - ArtsBeat Blog - NYTimes.com


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm indifferent to the show. It's not bad, not at all, much better than a lot of copshows out there, but eh, whatever. I'm glad to see it's getting a home though.

The bottom line, and I've stated my firm belief of this before, TV executives, are by and large, IDIOTS and have no regard for the viewing public what-so-ever as evidenced by all the extra commercials, the little blurbs and ads at the bottom of the screen (Do I REALLY have to be told what I'm watching NOW? REALLY?), the endless promotion of shows, even during the show itself, the ax-ing of good quality shows for the sake of yet ANOTHER piece of crap reality show, REALITY SHOWS, etc. 

I have a true love hate relationship with TV. I hate all who run it, but love much of what's on there. I just wish it wasn't always being interrepted.

Congratulations to SOUTHLAND. May it have a long happy run.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Southland was the only show that I looked forward to watching, so I am glad that it found a home.


----------

